# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi >  Pomozite nam opremiti novi portal :)

## BusyBee

Drage sve/dragi svi,

u završnoj smo fazi kreiranja novog izgleda Rodinog portala i trebamo vašu pomoć. 
Kako bi novi izgled bio kvalitetniji, moderniji i ugodan za korištenje, trebamo ga obogatiti fotografijama koje su vezane uz teme o kojima pišemo. *I tu trebamo vas!*

Za tematske rubrike portala trebamo *profesionalne fotografije, u velikoj rezoluciji i dobro kadrirane*, iz vaših privatnih, obiteljskih kolekcija. *Minimalna veličina fotografije je 1200x800 u landscape formatu, sa centriranim sadržajem* (osim iznimno, ali to ćemo u hodu tražiti i naznačiti).
Ukoliko ste imali prilike odraditi koji photo session s profi fotografom, prelistajte albume.

Teme koje nam trebaju: neplodnost (može i silueta para koji se oslanja jedno na drugo, ili samo slika prirode ili nešto treće što nam padne na pamet), trudnoća, porod, dojenje, dojenje starijeg djeteta, obitelj, braća i sestre, bebe, mala djeca, starija djeca, i sl.

Ustupanje obiteljskih fotografija na korištenje za potrebe Rodina portala (i brošura/letaka/plakata) oduvijek je bila čast članicama i članovima, nadam se da ćete i vi danas to tako vidjeti i pronaći fotke koje zadovoljavaju uvjete novog portala i poslati nam ih. 

Fotke šaljite u izvornom formatu (ne smanjujte niti ne prilagođavajte) na mail: fotke@roda.hr (od večeras)
Hvala!

----------

